# Yarn shopping in Buenos Aires



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

I am going to BA in the fall and plan to spend a day in the yarn district - lucky me! Does anyone have suggestions about best places to shop? I plan to buy some of their funky yarns with the sewn-on inclusions, like flowers, ribbons, buttons, etc. if anyone has patterns for using these (not scarves), I'd appreciate ideas.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

You may get some information by sending an email to Knitfreedom.com, Lian was in Argentina few month ago. Just a thought. The other thing is google yarn shops in buenos aires. It may show name, address and phone.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Check to see if you'll be allowed to carry the yarn home in your carry-on, or whether you'll need to check it. A group from our church tried to bring us back yarn from Guatemala. Their security people in the airport confiscated it from the carry-ons, said that it could be used to tie up the passengers!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, by the way... I'll be curious to see if you come across any yarn spun from guanaco (a smaller cousin of the alpaca). I recently experienced someone spinning guanaco yarn at a fiber festival, and it was incredibly soft.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! I did look online, and one store seems to stand out above the rest, but it's always nice to hear others' experiences. I will contact the person whose email you sent, Peoline.
@ Lakesideladyknits: We'll be there for almost two weeks, and are staying in an apartment with laundry facilities. My plan is to pack light, do laundry, and have plenty of room in my suitcase for yarn. I'll look for guanaco - it sounds wonderful.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitterlin said:


> I am going to BA in the fall and plan to spend a day in the yarn district - lucky me! Does anyone have suggestions about best places to shop? I plan to buy some of their funky yarns with the sewn-on inclusions, like flowers, ribbons, buttons, etc. if anyone has patterns for using these (not scarves), I'd appreciate ideas.


OMG!!! MY FAVORITE STORE IN THE WORLD...

MILANA HILADOS http://www.milanahilados.com.ar/

Whenever I go to BA that is my first stop. .Last time I had a group of over 10 women who came with me from the ship to shop in that store.. They produce their own yarn and sell them in the USA under Pagewood Farms.. Magnificent yarns and CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP!!! If you go.. ask for Joji.. she speaks English and is one of the best knitting designers in the world.. seriously... just check on Ravelry.com you will see...
I easily spend upwards of $500 there and make sure you check out their closeout room.. yarn that cost $50 in USA cost $8 there... but you have to bring cash... and I have yet to go to any other stores... cause this is the absolute best....

If you have never been make sure you spend time (over a weekend) at the Recoleta market (in front of the Cemetery) for extremely handmade yarns and other great stuff...
Have a great time...

PM me if you have any other questions.... I love BA....


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Yes, this is the store that seems to be the favorite. Thanks for the tip about bringing cash...I wouldn't have known to bring enough.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

lakesideladyknits said:


> Check to see if you'll be allowed to carry the yarn home in your carry-on, or whether you'll need to check it. A group from our church tried to bring us back yarn from Guatemala. Their security people in the airport confiscated it from the carry-ons, said that it could be used to tie up the passengers!


Mail it home and avoid the hassle.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Peoline said:


> You may get some information by sending an email to Knitfreedom.com, Liat was in Argentina few month ago. Just a thought. The other thing is google yarn shops in buenos aires. It may show name, address and phone.


Read about her adventures in BA here: http://knitfreedom.com/blog-archive
Scroll way down to "My Knitting Adventures in Argentina" and check out "Buenos Aires Yarn District: Goodbye, Argentina!."
You can contact her on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/people/liatm


----------

